# Time anyone



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Let me just check my TTOC Fossil Watch that Santa left 4 me ;D


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I got one as well ;D

Shame I'm parting company with my TT next week :'(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Shame I'm parting company with my TT next week :'(


But your watch will remind you of her


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> But your watch will remind you of her Â


I think that's why my other half got me it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Enjoy the last few days in your TT, Scott 
Why are you selling it ???


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Selling it because:

- fed up not having a big enough car between us (other half has a 6-month old 206CC, my TTC is 4.5 years old so it was mine that had to go)
- starting new job at end of jan, got 20k miles annual commute, my TTC already has 52k on it
- gonna be a daddy in july 

So, part-exing TT against brand new Passat TDi Sport 130PS


----------



## mac73 (Dec 15, 2003)

19:31 ;D


----------

